# Bandsaw circle jig



## Highwayman (21 Jul 2010)

Hi 

Heres a quick jig I knocked up for the bandsaw 

No WIP Im afraid but Im sure you can get the gist


----------



## RussianRouter (21 Jul 2010)

No sorry,but I don't get it? then again I don't own a bandsaw.


----------



## RussianRouter (21 Jul 2010)

Oh...wait...you put a square piece on the bolt and fling it round the blade.

Same thing you do on a benchsaw.

Personally I'd be quicker routing you one out.


----------



## Chems (21 Jul 2010)

RussianRouter":zd48w1rv said:


> Personally I'd be quicker routing you one out.



I doubt it, with a router you have to take gradual passes, and beware of hitting the back grain. With a saw you just plow on through! 

Nice jig, do you make a lot of circles then?


----------



## Highwayman (21 Jul 2010)

Not that many Ive only had the BS for a few weeks just thought it would

be a usefull item , much quicker than setting up my router 

Made it from bits i had lying about which means apart from time it was 

FREE ! :lol:


----------



## aesmith (22 Jul 2010)

Its huge! How big a circle can you cut?

It looks like it's clamped down, so I assume it doesn't slide to start the cut. How do you get the workpiece into the starting position? Do you have to already have one edge cut to the correct distance from the centre?


----------



## Highwayman (22 Jul 2010)

Theoretically I can cut a 38" radius but i just had a bit of T track that long

and didnt want to cut it down It is clamped down ,thats how i did it to 


start off with but now I have a much longer slider 

so I can sort of spiral cut into the finnished diameter.


----------

